# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konsolenboot BA4240



## ulf (4. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Beim stöbern nach einem festen Angel-Boot bin ich auf das BA4240 gestoßen. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Konsolenboot...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item23362e2ab6
Es hätte in etwas die Abmessungen, die ich mir so vorstellen, meinen 15PS AB könnte ich bei der kurzen Spiegelhöhe weiter verwenden und preislich würde sich das sehr im Rahmen halten.
Der Laden wäre zwar nicht grade um die Ecke, aber den gibt's schon seit etwa 10 Jahren.

Hat hier schon jemand so ein Boot im Einsatz und wie sind da die Erfahrungen so ? Wie sind die Fahrleistungen mit 15 PS ?

Danke und Gruß, Ulf


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konsolenboot BA4240*

Polen Boot von ebay Finger weg |uhoh:
Such dir lieber was gebrauchtes von einer guten Firma über den Winter ...... da hast mehr Freude dran #6


----------



## hajo_s (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konsolenboot BA4240*

Mittlerweile kommen allerdings alle möglichen Boote aus Polen, unter anderem auch Quicksilver. Polenboote sollte man nicht von vorn herein schlechtreden. Es gibt da durchaus gute Qualität. Zu dem von Dir genannten kann ich allerdings nichts sagen. Hab mir verschieden Polenboote auf der Messe angeschaut, die sahen alle nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## 63°Nord (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konsolenboot BA4240*

Ich fahre dieses Boot seit 2007(ohne Konsole,Reling usw.)Modellbezeichnung BA420 Big Anker. Ich konnte bisher keine Qualitätsprobleme feststellen. Ist auch aus Polen und in der Bucht gekauft. Damals noch für deutlich unter 1000€ ersteigert.
Die Konstruktion stammt aus den 80ger Jahren. Zu dieser Zeit als Arkona-Boot bezeichnet.
Als Drei-Kieler sehr spurstabil und äusserst wendig.Diese Boote habe ich schon als Mietboote auf Rügen gesehen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konsolenboot BA4240*

Polenboot ist ein wenig zu allgemein geantwortet - der Begriff allein stellt heutzutage an für sich keinen Makel mehr dar Quicksilver und Örnvik möchte doch wohl niemand mehr als schlechte Boote bezeichnen,  oder? 

Bei diesen Booten sollte man wohl vielmehr von Discounter - oder Ebayware sprechen. Diese Dinger werden günstigst unter strengster Materialeinsparung laminiert und jedem, der sein Label da draufpappen möchte, angeboten. 
SBM, Marion und noch ein paar Namen fallen mir so spontan zu diesen Booten ein. 

Die Boote sind nun nicht allesamt schlecht,  aber man kann nicht eine durchgehend gleiche Qualität /Wertigkeit erwarten. 

Einige sind mit ihren Booten hochzufrieden,  andere bemängeln instabile Böden/ Rümpfe,  rissige Spiegel usw.

Billig sind die Boote zweifelsohne - aber - what you pay is what you get! 
Man kauft billig und muss halt ein paar Abstriche in kauf nehmen.... oder man nimmt gleich ein paar Taler mehr in die Hand und kauft etwas,  das den Anforderungen /Erwartungen eher gerecht werden werden kann.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konsolenboot BA4240*

Bitte nicht die guten Ostschalen Anka oder Arkona mit den Ank*er* gleichsetzen - die Formen,  von denen die Rümpfe gezogen werden sind vlt. identisch,  aber nicht das Laminat. |wavey:


----------



## ulf (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konsolenboot BA4240*

Hallo

Mit meinem Noris-Boot bin ich prinzipiell auch sehr zufrieden und das ist ja auch eher im lowcost-bereich angesiedelt. Nach dem BA4240 wurde hier im Forum auch schon vor ca. 4 Jahren gefragt, sodaß die schon mal ne ganze Zeit lang schon angeboten werden. Schade, daß nur ein wirklicher Nutzer zu der "Marke" was sagen kann. Eine Alternative wären z.B. noch die Aluboote von Marine, aber da ist für das 4m Boot mit Steuerstand schon mehr als ein Tausender mehr zu berappen. Da ich nicht direkt am Wasser wohne, wird das Boot vermutlich auch nicht mehr als 30-40 Tage im Jahr Wasser sehen, und die restliche Zeit im Trockenen stehen.

Wer also noch echte Erfahrungsberichte zu den Booten hätte, immer her damit, ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen.

Wenn das Boot wirklich der Big Anker 4240 enspricht (was bei der Bezeichnung doch schon stark zu vermuten ist), dann lasse ich wohl doch besser die Finger davon. Der Bericht http://www.erdbau-teuber.de/biganker/ spricht ja nicht gerade für ein stabiles Boot. Aber da frag ich nochmal bei Händler nach, ob das die gleichen Bootsschalen sind.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## memorie (7. März 2015)

*AW: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konsolenboot BA4240*

moin moin

.... und immer stößt man in verbindung mit den polenbooten auf diesen link von diesem erdbauer-sonst was..
ich habs grad in einem aneren fred geschrieben..
wißt ihr was ?? ich fahr seit gut 30 jahren boote, vom 8,50 mtr langen kajütboot mit achterkabine und bugbett, bis runter zu den 3,30 mtr, schlauchbooten, donau, ostsee, yugoslawische adria,
in meinen augen ist dieser erdbau-teuber mein lebtag noch nie in einem boot gefahren,,
der könnte das beste vom besten haben ,der könnte selbst mit diesem nicht umgehen,, ohne ihn zu kennen, aber wie der das beschrieb, das einsteigen, das langsame fahren, im schritttempo, oder was ??und sein mitfahrer schien mir noch ängstlicher gewesen zu sein,,
das versetzen, nee nee, der ist noch nie boot gefahren..
ich habs jetzt zwei tage auf der donau mit 15 ps gefahren,, das fährt sich wie jedes andre boot auch in dieser preisklasse, und auch höher..
das boot ist sieben jahre alt, keine löcher, keine dellen, oder sonst was, das einzige was ist, sind hinten diese zwei plastik-tragegriffe, die scheine nicht uv-beständig zu sein
und wer so ein boot mit zwei 4-cm breiten röllchen dann auf den trailer zieht, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn da was eindellt,
gruß  karl


----------

